# RabbleDogs



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Sooo... I'm a bad person and didn't make a puppy thread for Eren. To make up for it, have some photo spam!








First tags. He will be getting this  from Etsy when I've got the dollars for it. His name comes from Attack on Titan because I'm a huge nerd so the key has significance.








The ride home. I had met him 2 times prior to this. His breeder was at a Barn Hunt somewhat close to me so we met up and took the scamp home.








First walkies at home.








Not a great photo but... CORGI DERP
More to follow....


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Merlin didn't like him much at first.















Eren was very observant of him for a while.








They friends now. 








Meeting Loki the fox for the first time. *Disclaimer* Loki is owned by a super good friend of mine. He is completely legal to own. Eren and Loki are not allowed to interact together yet because Eren is too small for foxy rough play.
More to follow...


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

I R A CTPI








Here you can kinda see he has one marbled eye and one brown eye.








Ten weeks old. I suck at getting stack photos. It doesn't help that he is ALWAYS moving around. Le sigh... Puppies...








That all for now folks!

There is a tweener post that is awaiting moderation as of July 10th, 2014 at 7:07 EST.
Y'all can also follow Eren on Tumblr! Little corgi pup grows up.

Right now I spend a lot of time hooting, "Eren Jaeger! You better not be chewing on the carpet!"


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

OHMYGAWD those EARS! <33333 He's SO cute!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> OHMYGAWD those EARS! <33333 He's SO cute!


He's lucky he is so cute. Lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So so cute. I love cardigans. Got to play with three of my friends pups at the last show I was at.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

He is beautiful


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

My husband loves where his name came from. He said kudos to you haha. Those ears are out of this world!


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Too freaking cute!


----------



## K9Chaos (Jun 27, 2014)

Gah! The corgi-ness it is killlling me. I love him so so much!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

AH MAH GAHD THOSE EARS. He is SO cute!!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, huge ears!  Cutiepie indeed.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Omg so adorable!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

So much cuteness, it's overwhelming. The huge ears are adorable.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

AWWW!! To cute, I just love those ears!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

So adorable!! Love those ears! Congrats!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

What an adorable puppy!! I love his coloring, is it merle?


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

He is indeed Merle! Fun fact: Technically, he is Merle with brindle points though you can't see them. Cardigans rarely come just merely or just B/W. His genotype probably calls for brindle points but his phenotype will most likely hide it. 

"Experience dictates that most Blue Merles which appear to have no points are indeed Blue Merles with Brindle Points." -Source

He has such big ears so he can pretend to listen to me.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

RabbleFox said:


> He has such big ears so he can pretend to listen to me.


Haha! I just choked on my drink. 

I just wanted to pop on here to say how ADORABLE Eren is.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

A few more photos. He has lost most of his puppy fuzz and is getting a tweener coat. 
















Chewy chew. 








Little angel in his new harness.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

AWW! I love that last photo.  And cute harness!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

An update on the nerds.









We went on an eight day camping trip in the UP this past week. A lot of fun! I got a ton of awesome nature photos and of course a billion dog photos.








Ten hour car trip was a little much for everyone. We took breaks but, man oh man, I was dead on my feet when we arrived at the campsite.








Seeing Lake Superior for the first time. Or any lake at all, really.
























Note to self, leather leads + camping = dumb. Paracord leashes are much better suited for the wildernasty.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

More camping!









Kayaking with Mummy.









Our Summit Peak hike. This was a 5 miler with this photo being taken on the observation tower. Eren walked A LOT of that hike. I was very proud.
















Mirror Lake. Part of the Summit Peak hike. The lake is known for it's reflective surface!









Bonanza Falls hike start.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I would like both your dogs please. I will pm you my address


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

More hiking!









Hiking on stubbins.








Hiking on stick legs.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> I would like both your dogs please. I will pm you my address


Lol you can have these dorks anytime. 

I'm actually spending some time away from the both of them because I'm moving from one apartment to the other. Seeing as I don't really have a place to live, they are both an hour and half away for the next two weeks!  I'll be back home with them for a few days here and there but I have work up here, in my college town and only a friend's couch to sleep on!

Post awaiting moderation as of 9:00pm on July 30th.
ETA: ANOTHER post awaiting moderation as of 9:12pm on July 30th.
They are both nice big photo posts.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

More of the Bonanza Falls hike.


















Our 3 mile falls hike.








We started at Lake Superior and back tracked about a mile or two.








Part of the hike was on the rocks. Lol.
















Merlin was ready to go some more. Eren was pooped about half way through. He walked all this hike though. Little trooper.

On the way home Eren invented a new trick: Walk your brother.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Both the dogs officially have their "big boy" tags now. I'm a nerd so Merlin has the Wings of Freedom on his and Eren has a key.

Eren's tags:









I've posted Merlin's before... Lemme see if I can't find them.

Eta: 
Merlin's tags


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Great pics and your boys are both adorable! I love the UP so much! Haven't been in quite a few years and really really want to go back soon!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs and add me to the list of people missing the UP - and Michigan in general. We've gotta get back up there next year.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Michigan is where it's at! I love my state. We had fantastic weather. Not too hot, not too cold. It was great for hiking. I even went for a swim in Lake Superior despite the fact that we've still ice floating around in it, up even further north. It was such a great vacation. I highly suggest the Porcupine Mountains to those looking for some great hiking and camping. It was a long drive but it was worth it. Actually, it was my first time camping. Great experience! I may do a shorter, more local trip with the dogs in the fall. I dunno. I just wanna go again already!

Merlin loved all the hiking! He was muscly before but now his haunches are ripped. Eren is still in a fluffy puppy body and he is much happier to be back in suburbia for the time being. Less walking lol.

I wish those other photos would load...


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Totally jealous of your camping trip! Looks like it was a lot of fun


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I too am so jealous of your camping trip. I haven't been able to go this year and doubt I will get to until next summer. Lovely photos, looks like the pups had tons of fun.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

We love taking the dogs camping in Michigan too (well duh we live here haha). But there are loads of dog friendly campgrounds, and beaches too. We go to Ludington State Park (beautiful campground btw). And Arcadia/Frankfurt. Arcadia the dogs can run off leash and its wonderful. Every few days you might see another one of the hundreds of Aussies that seem to live in Arcadia, on the beach, but otherwise, it's just you and your dogs! It's my favorite spot!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

littlesoprano said:


> We love taking the dogs camping in Michigan too (well duh we live here haha). But there are loads of dog friendly campgrounds, and beaches too. We go to Ludington State Park (beautiful campground btw). And Arcadia/Frankfurt. Arcadia the dogs can run off leash and its wonderful. Every few days you might see another one of the hundreds of Aussies that seem to live in Arcadia, on the beach, but otherwise, it's just you and your dogs! It's my favorite spot!


We will have to check out the Arcadia beach! Maybe make a weekend out of it. My hound dog need more off leash swimmy time. They both hate it but it's cute lol. 

I wish my other photos would load! (((


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PM a mod. They don't get notifications for things awaiting, so they rely on us to let them know.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

RabbleFox said:


> We will have to check out the Arcadia beach! Maybe make a weekend out of it. My hound dog need more off leash swimmy time. They both hate it but it's cute lol.
> 
> I wish my other photos would load! (((


It's right off of M22, easy drive, totally worth it for the dogs. They love it there. Cosmo hates swimming for the most part, but it's nice being able to let them off leash and have them RUN.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Look at how fast little Eren is growing! I am also jealous of that camping trip, looks wonderful.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Some more photos to shaaaaare!
I also see that my previous posts have uploaded. Yay!









We moved into a new apartment. Everyone was very upset about it at first.
















At a friend's house.








This is why we can't have nice walks. :|
Eren actually walks very nicely on lead by himself. 1 dog + 1 puppy = 2 times the madness. I like to walk them separately currently.
More...


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Corgi on campus! And a Rattie!
Poor Merlin. No one ever wants to greet him. Thankfully, he doesn't want to say hi anyway but I wish people would atleast acknowledge his handsomeness.








Quick, nobody look at the camera!








Stopping for a rest. Merlin walks too fast for Eren.








Merlin was being an adventure dog and wandering into the river to cool off. Eren put his feet in later. Neither of them are much for actual swimming, though they know how to. I checked by dragging them into Lake Superior with me. 








MSU's Beaumont Tower! I tried to take a photo of the two dorks but they were being uncooperative. So here is just a photo of the clock tower and weather. It wasn't a very nice day out but no rain and I had to buy books so they came with me for a long walkies.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I love those ears. So.Much.<3

And, I just love him so much. I can't believe how much he's already grown.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Holy cuteness overload. Those ears are too much. I love love love him. And Merlin


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Corgi on campus! Terrier in tow!

















At the apartment's dog run to blow off some stream.
























GRASSSSSSS








Merlin and I were practicing jump. Eren was mostly getting in the way. Here he is pretending to rush the jump. He veered off to the side at the last second for some tremendous zoomies.








See that, Eren? Your brother is cooler than you.

What university student forgets her weave poles at home?! I am honestly the biggest dog nerd on campus.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Grrrr.

Post awaiting moderator approval as of 10:48, August 28th. :|

Some cute photos coming eventually. I swear.

ETA: I told my coworker today that I was thinking about getting my dog's another collar. She face palmed.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tip from me to people with waiting mod approval.

Post something with just text. Go back, edit photos in. I've never had them NOT show up that way.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

CptJack said:


> Tip from me to people with waiting mod approval.
> 
> Post something with just text. Go back, edit photos in. I've never had them NOT show up that way.


Thanks for the tip! Next time I will beat the system. This thread is too full of me whining about moderator approval and not enough puppy photos. At least IMO lol.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Pupdate! DDD


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

EREN IS SO BIG AND SO CUTE. Those EARS, d'aaaw.

Love the pupdate!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Just adorable! Love them!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Ummm I love Merlin?!?!

And Eren is adorable as well!


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

My sister got a DSLR recently so I've been practicing taking photos with her camera. Those are the result! Nothing super spectacular but I am learning! Love my boys.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh my gosh oh my gosh!!! Eren has gotten so big and freaking handsome! <333


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Those ears! Careful he doesn't fly away on you, lol


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Beep boop photo update!


































These photos were taken using my sister's new DSLR camera.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Note to self, pictures turn out better when you take them in NATURAL light.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

This series of photos would have turned out better, IMO, if I had used the sports setting on the camera. I actually did another shoot yesterday with my friend's fox and the photos turned out stellar with the sports option.

Thanks for looking!!!!


----------

